# Ashkenaz



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

“_The term __*Ashkenaz*__ is mentioned in the Hebrew Bible in Genesis 10:3 and 1 Chronicles 1:6 as the dwelling place of a descendant of Noah’s son Japhet, ancestor of later Europeans... How the place name eventually supplanted earlier descriptive names for German-Jewish lands, such as the Rhineland (Rinus) or the lands of King Lothar (Lotir) is not clear._

[*F*: This isn’t actually correct. If you read the Bible passages (KJV) the word Ashkenaz is used as the name of a descendant of Japhet, not his dwelling place.]

“_Although Ashkenaz referred in the Middle Ages only to German lands, the term eventually included northern France and England as well as northern Italy and parts of Central Europe like Bohemia. As Jews migrated into the Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth, the term broadened to include East European Jews as well. Jews of early Ashkenaz brought their spoken German dialect of Yiddish as well as local customs and practices of Jewish living into Slavic territories._

Even though the word Ashkenaz appears in the Bible, although as a person’s name, not a place name, personally I had never heard of it until about 2012ish. It seemed to appear all of a sudden especially in conjunction with the Jewish scientific intelligentsia. The name Steven Pinker springs to mind. Along with other celebrity Ashkenazi, he declared himself to be an atheist who only identifies with the cultural and ethnic aspects of Judaism, not the religious doctrine.

This is a bit tricky. According to the Jewish Covenant, made via Melchizedek (or ‘*Nasi*’ in his cosmic form as supernatural avenger), the Jews are only required to ‘_walk_ with God’, not to ‘_believe_ in God’. Therefore, technically they are not breaking The Covenant by saying they are atheists as the definition of an atheist is someone who doesn’t _believe_ in God.

It could be that is evidence of a split within Judaism, the development of Zionism or a post-dated claim to being the original colonists of Europe? Maybe this whole atheist Ashkenazi thing is just a ruse to fit in with this kind of nonsense:

_"If it’s called a theory, it’s the same as a hunch: That’s true sometimes, when you’re just beginning to look into a phenomenon. But after a while, the word merely means that you didn’t actually see the event play out—even if all the evidence tells you what happened. The theory of evolution? A fact. The Big Bang theory? A fact. But unless you’re 13.8 billion years old, you weren’t here to witness it all."_ Jeffrey Kluger March 7, 2014 (Jewish) Editor, Time Magazine.

Mud Flood theory? A fact. 

[World War II conspiracy enthusiasts please note: regarding the origin of the term “*Nazi*”, alongside the *Na*tionalso*zi*alismus and the Ignatius/backward peasant theories, there is now Ashke*nazi *and* Nasi - *the supernatural avenger.]





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-20 17:40:52Reaction Score: 2




Felixnoille said:


> “_The term __*Ashkenaz*__ is mentioned in the Hebrew Bible in Genesis 10:3 and 1 Chronicles 1:6 as the dwelling place of a descendant of Noah’s son Japhet, ancestor of later Europeans... How the place name eventually supplanted earlier descriptive names for German-Jewish lands, such as the Rhineland (Rinus) or the lands of King Lothar (Lotir) is not clear._
> 
> [*F*: This isn’t actually correct. If you read the Bible passages (KJV) the word Ashkenaz is used as the name of a descendant of Japhet, not his dwelling place.]
> 
> ...


When you say "tricky"... when walking with an entity, does that require believing in the existence of that entity or perhaps people can walk with an entity and believe they are "constructing" that entity in their minds - like an hallucination? They walk with a mental construction that they don't believe has a reality separate from their minds?  Or does "not to believe" mean only no "confidence"  and they believe in the entity but don't think it's doing a good job?

So Jewish atheists are walking with a god they mentally constructed but have no confidence in?  Or maybe its possible to wear some kind of "trinket" which implies walking with god which still allows disbelief in that God due to the trinket?  Even atheists would believe with a little argument that its mentally easier to be a doubter/agnostic. Things are much less tricky that way.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2020-01-20 18:53:18Reaction Score: 0


I heard a very long time go that the ancient Hebrews were actually Henotheistic, not athiestic, nor Monotheistic.  From what I gathered from the report, the translation of 'elohim' is actually plural.  Maybe this is related to the old Sitchin Annunaki where they were the 'gods' yet, Anu, and subsequently Enlil, was the leader 'God'.  So maybe the original Amun priests were ok with the pantheon, and later when Ahkenaten came to power he changed it to be one of the pantheon(Anu/Enlil) and chose this one leader as the 'God' or Aten.  Who knows.  Maybe _@Jim Duyer_ can shed some light on this.  I seem to remember something very significant regarding Khazaria and the creation of the Ashkenazi way, over the Sephardic way.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-01-20 23:53:05Reaction Score: 1




Felixnoille said:


> This is a bit tricky. According to the Jewish Covenant, made via Melchizedek (or ‘*Nasi*’ in his cosmic form as supernatural avenger), the Jews are only required to ‘_*walk*_* with God*’, not to ‘_believe_ in God’.


Taoism and the concept of Wu Wei come to mind in relation to 'walking with God'. This could imply living in synchronicity with nature/god/divine (whatever one refers to it).


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-01-21 01:45:05Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> When you say "tricky"... when walking with an entity, does that require believing in the existence of that entity or perhaps people can walk with an entity and believe they are "constructing" that entity in their minds - like an hallucination? They walk with a mental construction that they don't believe has a reality separate from their minds?  Or does "not to believe" mean only no "confidence"  and they believe in the entity but don't think it's doing a good job?
> 
> So Jewish atheists are walking with a god they mentally constructed but have no confidence in?  Or maybe its possible to wear some kind of "trinket" which implies walking with god which still allows disbelief in that God due to the trinket?  Even atheists would believe with a little argument that its mentally easier to be a doubter/agnostic. Things are much less tricky that way.


Look up Kaballah


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-21 03:15:19Reaction Score: 2




irishbalt said:


> Look up Kaballah



Here is a great read on the history of the Zohar/Kaballah - Yiddish ethical texts and the diffusion of the Kabbalah in the 17th....  My take is the Kaballah is a very fertile tool set for endless amounts of religious speculation apparently created in Spain in the 13th century written by a Jewish writer named Moses de León.  Zohar - Wikipedia.  World class apocrypha.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-01-21 04:39:28Reaction Score: 11




tupperaware said:


> Here is a great read on the history of the Zohar/Kaballah - Yiddish ethical texts and the diffusion of the Kabbalah in the 17th....  My take is the Kaballah is a very fertile tool set for endless amounts of religious speculation apparently created in Spain in the 13th century written by a Jewish writer named Moses de León.  Zohar - Wikipedia.  World class apocrypha.


So my reason for this quote was to clarify the post I was repkying to.

no, the Zohar is not in any shape form or manner part of the positive side of things, certainly an "additional" book since it draws from the Talmud and traditions of the original "man can become gods" deception, to be polite I am "wary" of such "teaching".


If you want to trace The Talmud and the philosophies of Kaballa back to the point of origin, then you will find Lucifer for God did not author anything other than the the original revelation, NO oral tradition came from Moses. Anyone who claims that God gave oral traditions to Moses are invomved in subtle deception.  We know this to be true because the Bible shuns the oral traditions of men. *Mark 7:9 and 13, “Full well ye reject the commandment of God, that ye may keep your own tradition. ... Making the word of God of none effect through your tradition, which ye have delivered: and many such like things do ye.” *

Jewish scholars claim that Kabbalah is also part of the Oral law. It is the traditional mystical understanding of the Torah. Kabbalah allegedly stresses the reasons and understanding of the commandments, and the cause of events described in the Torah. Kabbalah supposedly includes the understanding of the spiritual spheres in creation, and the rules and ways by which God administers the existence of the universe. The truth is that Kaballa presents a false path. Kaballa was meant to deceive people, supposedly containing great wisdom, when in reality it is the opposite of wisdom, Kaballa is synonymous with doctrines of fallen angels.

Kaballa rests in non-verifiable philosophy, so it is difficult to refute. However, Biblically we know that God speaks to us through the Word of God and NOT Kabbala. Jesus taught us to *SEARCH THE SCRIPTURES. John 5:39-40, “ Search the scriptures; for in them ye think ye have eternal life: and they are they which testify of me. And ye will not come to me, that ye might have life.” *Kaballa will lead you away and waste time and money the perhaps what it is designed to do, eventually get your soul.

Kaballa is based upon the idea that there are secret and hidden meanings in the biblical text that can be discovered by examining the shape of Hebrew letters, the gematria of words (mathematical values), and how these word values relate to each other. Thus, Kaballa is totally unbiblical in nature. The Bible teaches that God speaks to us today through the Scriptures, that is, the Son of God (the living Word). *Hebrews 1:1-2, “God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto the fathers by the prophets, Hath in these last days spoken unto us by his Son, whom he hath appointed heir of all things, by whom also he made the worlds.” *

Research and you will find that I speak the truth. The Talmud is evil, teaching that Jesus was a bastard, the son of a Roman soldier. The Talmud also claims that Jesus was boiled in urine and dung, sent to Hell forever. This is the religious book of books revered by Jews celebrated at the "Met (atron) Life" Stadium.  Go look for an English translation of the Talmud and read it and the Zohar, see what your heart tells you after reading

Simeon ben Yohai, Yebamoth 60b.

read it yourself


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-21 06:24:06Reaction Score: 2




irishbalt said:


> So my reason for this quote was to clarify the post I was repkying to.
> 
> no, the Zohar is not in any shape form or manner part of the positive side of things, certainly an "additional" book since it draws from the Talmud and traditions of the original "man can become gods" deception, to be polite I am "wary" of such "teaching".
> 
> ...



Metatron - Crystalinks Metatron - Wikipedia  Some information on Metatron and some on the recent Metlife Stadium event. Jews celebrate at MetLife Stadium in NJ after surge in attacks


The suffix "Tron" is interesting. Checking on that first movie - the director is Jewish. Perhaps the movie title and character were inspired by "Metatron"?  My guess is Metatron is a highly influential character for some people. With very little review Metatron sounds to me like a cybernetic "Borg".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2020-01-21 14:27:54Reaction Score: 7


I have heard the word Tron to be synonymous with 'time lord'.  One who can inhabit time.  Time to the 'Trons' is not linear, its more like/ similar to, what the new Watchmen series explains about Dr. Manhattan where he existed in all times simultaneously.  Strange for me to fathom that, but its pretty cool nonetheless.  According to the Templars, there was an occult project to 'repair the fabric of time' and they needed a 'Tron' to assist.  The whole 'fallen angels', Nephilim subject is apparently where this began.  I think this is what historically culminated in the Dulce and Montauk projects.  Who knows really.  Could be all BS, but I still find it interesting.  I tend to keep an open mind because I am finding that truth is crazier then fiction these days...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-21 15:33:48Reaction Score: 1


Management | Metatron, Inc. - MRNJ    Joe Riehl is the CEO and could be German/Russian/Jewish per the last name.  This is just to show that the word/concept "Metatron" and its derivatives inspire people connected with Judaism just like the Archangel Michael does with a lot of Catholics. No more than that.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-21 15:40:37Reaction Score: 3


The leader of the Decepticons in Transformers.
The voice for God in the archangel pantheon. The Word. Sound. Creation.
Metatron's cube...
I love the Tron movies. Legacy way better.
Game was fun too.
Old AND new...
Guess we won't discuss the Kaballah with all of the bipolar foolishness running a mock.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-21 15:59:29Reaction Score: 7




Starmonkey said:


> The leader of the Decepticons in Transformers.
> The voice for God in the archangel pantheon. The Word. Sound. Creation.
> Metatron's cube...
> I love the Tron movies. Legacy way better.
> ...


I would discuss it but would need to read a bit first risking my sanity from what I hear. Take Madonna for example.  Better for me to dig into the 12th century Spanish Rabbi author and ponder why he wrote it. 300 years later Spain exiles all the Jews. A connection there? My guess is most Catholic clergy reading the Kaballah are freaked out to this day.

Kabbalah in Spain | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-21 16:11:43Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> I would discuss it but would need to read a bit first risking my sanity from what I hear. Take Madonna for example.  Better for me to dig into the 12th century Spanish Rabbi author and ponder why he wrote it. 300 years later Spain exiles all the Jews. A connection there? My guess is most Catholic clergy reading the Kaballah are freaked out to this day.


Eh. There's LOTS of interpretations and approaches. LOTS.
Sefer Yetzirah IS weird. I just read through and contrast, I'm not into MANIPULATION.
There was a pretty easy guy to read... Might take me a bit to remember.
Dion Fortune good, but I'll try to remember other, since we don't want occult over (or under) tones...
Or any Golden Dawn battles for supremacy...
My belief system is LARGER than all that.
Poor celebrities get old and don't really know who they are...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-21 16:28:42Reaction Score: 5




Starmonkey said:


> Eh. There's LOTS of interpretations and approaches. LOTS.
> Sefer Yetzirah IS weird. I just read through and contrast, I'm not into MANIPULATION.
> There was a pretty easy guy to read... Might take me a bit to remember.
> Dion Fortune good, but I'll try to remember other, since we don't want occult over (or under) tones...
> ...



Here is a tenuous and amusing connection from the Kaballah to the Matrix movies.
"It may be said quite fairly that thirteenth-century Castile hosted the first Golden Age of kabbalah. Any list of key figures in Jewish mysticism would have to include the *Kohen brothers,* Abraham Abulafia and Joseph Gikatilla. The influence of these men and a number of others, many of them anonymous, would come to influence Moses de Leon when he wrote what would prove to be the single most important text in kabbalah, the _Zohar_. "
Kabbalah in Spain | My Jewish Learning

Coen brothers - Wikipedia  " Both sides of the Coen family were Ashkenazi Jews of Eastern European origin. "

"In regards to whether our background influences our film making ... who knows? We don't think about it ... There's no doubt that our Jewish heritage affects how we see things.
—Joel Coen, on the Coens' Jewish heritage.[6]"

That's a real tenuous connection!  
The Wachowskis created the Matrix movies not the Coen's.....  oops**


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-21 17:09:07Reaction Score: 2




tupperaware said:


> Here is a tenuous and amusing connection from the Kaballah to the Matrix movies.
> "It may be said quite fairly that thirteenth-century Castile hosted the first Golden Age of kabbalah. Any list of key figures in Jewish mysticism would have to include the *Kohen brothers,* Abraham Abulafia and Joseph Gikatilla. The influence of these men and a number of others, many of them anonymous, would come to influence Moses de Leon when he wrote what would prove to be the single most important text in kabbalah, the _Zohar_. "
> Kabbalah in Spain | My Jewish Learning
> 
> ...


I've read a LOT. It's not my desire for power or control, so little danger there for me.
ANYWAY, it's just a system. Correlates to other systems. Astrology, tarot, GENESIS, archangel hierarchies...
Blah, blah, BLAH.
But the TREE itself is cool. Empirical. Remove names and associations and transpose your own, symbolically.
Person I read who gave it the most gentle and universal treatment was Z'ev ben Shimon Halevi. 
Stay away from Israel Regardie and the Golden Dawn. All silliness. I prefer Yeats anyway...
Ashkenazi sounds like kamikaze to me. Religious zealots? Dothraki screamers?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-21 21:40:05Reaction Score: 3




Starmonkey said:


> I've read a LOT. It's not my desire for power or control, so little danger there for me.
> ANYWAY, it's just a system. Correlates to other systems. Astrology, tarot, GENESIS, archangel hierarchies...
> Blah, blah, BLAH.
> But the TREE itself is cool. Empirical. Remove names and associations and transpose your own, symbolically.
> ...


Kabbalah: It looks like 2,000 years of Old Testament speculation and mysticism written by alpha Rabbis.
Kabbalah - Wikipedia

Ashkenazi Jews descend from 350 people, study finds  It looks like Ashkenazim jews bottlenecked to around 350 people around 800 years ago which is right when the Sephardic Jews in Spain were writing the first Kabbalah.  Times were pretty good for Jews in the Middle East and Spain but miserable in Europe.



Comment from the above article:
"Ray Jagoda
No. That is correct. They are genetically different.
Ashkenazim are a mix of about half western european genes and half middle eastern jewish ones. Thats a fact. As a former cellular biologist I have studied it. More recent studies shows that most of that non-jewish half is italian. Genetically jews are 40% italian. It serms that about 2500 years ago a very small group (3-4) of middle eastern jewish men escaped Babylonian slavery and landed in southern italy. There they met, married and converted italian pagans (prechistianity) to judaism.
This is the hypothesis that best explains what
was found in world wide genetic testing."


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-01-22 10:05:42Reaction Score: 2


*Kabbalah or Cabala?*

Eugene Canseliet wrote the preface to the Second Edition of Fulcanelli’s 'Le Mystere des Cathedrales', in which he emphasised the difference between Kabbala and Cabala:

_"...this book has restored to light the phonetic cabala, whose principles and
application had been completely lost. After this detailed and precise elucidation and
after the brief treatment of it, which I gave in connection with the centaur, the man-
horse of Plessis-Bourre, in Deux Logis Alchimiques, this mother tongue need never
be confused with the Jewish Kabbala. Though never spoken, the phonetic cabala,
this forceful idiom, is easily understood and it is the instinct or voice of nature.
By contrast, *the Jewish Kabbala is full of transpositions, inversions, substitutions
and calculations, as arbitrary as they are abstruse.* This is why it is important to
distinguish between the two words, CABALA and KABBALA in order to use them
knowledgeably. Cabala derives from cadallhz or from the Latin caballus, a horse;
kabbala is from the Hebrew Kabbalah, which means tradition. Finally, figurative
meanings like coterie, underhand dealing or intrigue, developed in modern usage
by analogy, should be ignored so as to reserve for the noun cabala the only
significance which can be assured for it."_


----------



## Ilmarinen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: IlmarinenDate: 2020-01-22 12:31:12Reaction Score: 1


To "Walk with God" implies simply to transformation, illumination or awakening of consciousness as understood in Hermetic, Neoplatonistic and Gnostic teachings. Some Jews train for this but how many reach the pinnacle of knowing? I doubt they all do. In fact, even Finns used to have this "knower" system where "knowing" was something to go for until Christianity wiped out this higher information to kingdom come. So Jews are certainly nothing unique with their enlightenment system. They just marketed it the best and as the winners of the last war they obviously can. 

Here is what GD has about it:
_In the beliefs of the Golden Dawn, the Experience of Transmutation is the result of the use of these mediating symbols through the means of imagination. These symbols represent the correspondences in a living nature. Actions through them can affect the world using the formulas of initiation. This brings about the metamorphosis that transmutes the uninitiated person into a member of the Golden Dawn and then, through the progression of grades, to this member becoming an adept initiated into the spiritual realities of the higher portions of the Tree of Life. The goal of the adepts of the Golden Dawn was to transform and purify the forces of the Tree of Life within themselves so that their “Higher Genius shall descend into the Kether of the Man, bringing with him the tremendous illumination of his Angelic Nature” and give the adepts the ability to walk with God as did the Biblical prophet, Enoch (Fuller, The Order of the GD: Vol. III 167-168). The adepts sought a spiritual knowledge or gnosis through their active use of ritual and symbolism to transform them. This allowed the adepts to be transformed from the uninitiated souls wandering in darkness in the Neophyte ritual into beings with the knowledge of the light of God (Fuller, Vol. I 23-25)._


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-22 13:06:33Reaction Score: 0




Felixnoille said:


> *Kabbalah or Cabala?*
> 
> Eugene Canseliet wrote the preface to the Second Edition of Fulcanelli’s 'Le Mystere des Cathedrales', in which he emphasised the difference between Kabbala and Cabala:
> 
> ...


K, C or Q. Q might refer to Islamic version, not sure. I had them explained somewhere around here...


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-01-22 14:39:58Reaction Score: 2


With regard to the 'walk with God' business, it's about playing with words. If a Jew declares himself an atheist - i.e. does not *believe *in God - then technically he is not breaking the Covenant because that requires him to 'walk with God', i.e. not believe. Therefore, to the profane he appears to be an atheist, but within his own faith he is hunky-dory, still one of the gang. It's a trick, a play on words.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-22 16:01:24Reaction Score: 0




Felixnoille said:


> With regard to the 'walk with God' business, it's about playing with words. If a Jew declares himself an atheist - i.e. does not *believe *in God - then technically he is not breaking the Covenant because that requires him to 'walk with God', i.e. not believe. Therefore, to the profane he appears to be an atheist, but within his own faith he is hunky-dory, still one of the gang. It's a trick, a play on words.



So, when one walks with God in the Jewish faith that means he is still tethered to God by a thread but a disbeliever? Also what is the Jewish position on Agnosticism versus Atheism?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-25 18:39:12Reaction Score: 5




HulkSmash said:


> I heard a very long time go that the ancient Hebrews were actually Henotheistic, not athiestic, nor Monotheistic.  From what I gathered from the report, the translation of 'elohim' is actually plural.  Maybe this is related to the old Sitchin Annunaki where they were the 'gods' yet, Anu, and subsequently Enlil, was the leader 'God'.  So maybe the original Amun priests were ok with the pantheon, and later when Ahkenaten came to power he changed it to be one of the pantheon(Anu/Enlil) and chose this one leader as the 'God' or Aten.  Who knows.  Maybe _@Jim Duyer_ can shed some light on this.  I seem to remember something very significant regarding Khazaria and the creation of the Ashkenazi way, over the Sephardic way.


In the early period, from just prior to the Exodus, the Hebrews  worshiped Enki, perhaps in secret, but they certainly mention him (108) times in their texts, in fact calling upon him to help them.  Yes the Elohim were the gods, and represented the council of Gods led by El, the father.  One of the members of the council was Baal, who later took El's wife Asherah, ran to Israel (because El awarded Baal those people as his portion, see Psalms) and changed his name to Yahweh.  We have images drawn by Hebrews that depict Yahweh and his Asherah, for evidence.  Baal was originally Enlil by the way.   The Ashkenazi were not Hebrews.  They were Jewish, since they adopted that religion.  But they had no blood relation to the actual Hebrews who lived in the Levant.  Some racists and others use this information to have you believe that they are somehow imposters because of this fact.  The truth is, that if I decided to become a Baptist one fine morning (not much chance, but hey, anything can happen), then I would thereafter be a Baptist.  Ashkenazi Jews are Jewish from a religions standpoint, and somewhat by choice (although it was the choice of their leaders and not the common folk, who were converted or faced death).  If the majority of the people who follow the Jewish religion today sprang from these converted people, so what?  The only blood-related Hebrews left are the Canaanites and Hebrews who remained in the Levant, and their percentage of the total worldwide is very low.  Canaanites - Syrians - Amorites - Hebrews, are all the same people, through mixing over the centuries.  Whether they wish to admit this or not is their option.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-25 22:30:28Reaction Score: 2




Jim Duyer said:


> In the early period, from just prior to the Exodus, the Hebrews  worshiped Enki, perhaps in secret, but they certainly mention him (108) times in their texts, in fact calling upon him to help them.  Yes the Elohim were the gods, and represented the council of Gods led by El, the father.  One of the members of the council was Baal, who later took El's wife Asherah, ran to Israel (because El awarded Baal those people as his portion, see Psalms) and changed his name to Yahweh.  We have images drawn by Hebrews that depict Yahweh and his Asherah, for evidence.  Baal was originally Enlil by the way.   The Ashkenazi were not Hebrews.  They were Jewish, since they adopted that religion.  But they had no blood relation to the actual Hebrews who lived in the Levant.  Some racists and others use this information to have you believe that they are somehow imposters because of this fact.  The truth is, that if I decided to become a Baptist one fine morning (not much chance, but hey, anything can happen), then I would thereafter be a Baptist.  Ashkenazi Jews are Jewish from a religions standpoint, and somewhat by choice (although it was the choice of their leaders and not the common folk, who were converted or faced death).  If the majority of the people who follow the Jewish religion today sprang from these converted people, so what?  The only blood-related Hebrews left are the Canaanites and Hebrews who remained in the Levant, and their percentage of the total worldwide is very low.  Canaanites - Syrians - Amorites - Hebrews, are all the same people, through mixing over the centuries.  Whether they wish to admit this or not is their option.


Jim, while you are at the tail end of this topic and talking of the original Hebrews being Canaanites - at the bottom of this topic which is somewhat related to the Ashkenaz topic is my theory of Cain=Anat based on your notion of "Cain" being originally a female name:  

*Ba'al = Abel = Cains brother. Abel and Cain were lovers *(when traced back to the Caananite myth)
*Baal=Abel who died and his sister Anat/Cain mourned and searched for him.
My guess is that the legend of Cain and Abel is a reflection/rewrite of the Canaan mythology of Anat and Ba'al. Sister brother siblings and lovers.* 

To tie that theory to the topic of the Ashkenaz what is your take on the probability that at some point any Hebrew Rabbi translations like yours suggested that Cain was lifted from a Canaanite warrior goddess named Anat? Of course those Hebrew translations would have been considered relative heresy and nothing related ever made it into wild Apocrypha like the Kabbalah.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-26 01:35:26Reaction Score: 2




tupperaware said:


> Jim, while you are at the tail end of this topic and talking of the original Hebrews being Canaanites - at the bottom of this topic which is somewhat related to the Ashkenaz topic is my theory of Cain=Anat based on your notion of "Cain" being originally a female name:
> 
> *Ba'al = Abel = Cains brother. Abel and Cain were lovers *(when traced back to the Caananite myth)
> *Baal=Abel who died and his sister Anat/Cain mourned and searched for him.
> ...


Anat's lover was her brother Baal.  This is straight from the Baal Cycle of Syrian history from Ugaritic lore.  
What you may be missing in this equation is this:  The father of Cain was Yahweh.  I can't go into the entire reasons and evidence for this at this time since I am writing it up today for my book. But Asherah was there in the garden of Eden, and after Cayane was born,  she and Lilith were teaching Eve about birth control.  That's the big picture, and a lot to swallow for many of us.  So Cain, or Cayane was tied to Anat who was represented in the form of Lilith, just as Asherah represented Inanna in an earlier form.  And Baal represented Enki when Inanna was also there in Sumeria.  Yes, all are tied in very neatly and all continually repeat over and over.
The big news is that the adversary of Baal, or Yam, was reincarnated as Jesus, in order to try to put a stop to the impersonations of Baal in his role as Yahweh and his claims to be the original God.  The cycle of light vs darkness continued on, and actually is set to return once more, within our own lifetimes, as Yahweh will return to claim his people, and Jesus will bring his opposing armies to collect his own and save the rest of us from abduction or worse.  It's complicated, as they say.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-01-26 02:33:31Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Anat's lover was her brother Baal.  This is straight from the Baal Cycle of Syrian history from Ugaritic lore.
> What you may be missing in this equation is this:  The father of Cain was Yahweh.  I can't go into the entire reasons and evidence for this at this time since I am writing it up today for my book. But Asherah was there in the garden of Eden, and after Cayane was born,  she and Lilith were teaching Eve about birth control.  That's the big picture, and a lot to swallow for many of us.  So Cain, or Cayane was tied to Anat who was represented in the form of Lilith, just as Asherah represented Inanna in an earlier form.  And Baal represented Enki when Inanna was also there in Sumeria.  Yes, all are tied in very neatly and all continually repeat over and over.
> The big news is that the adversary of Baal, or Yam, was reincarnated as Jesus, in order to try to put a stop to the impersonations of Baal in his role as Yahweh and his claims to be the original God.  The cycle of light vs darkness continued on, and actually is set to return once more, within our own lifetimes, as Yahweh will return to claim his people, and Jesus will bring his opposing armies to collect his own and save the rest of us from abduction or worse.  It's complicated, as they say.


When is the new book coming out? I read the other.  To keep a tie in to this topic on Ashkenaz, do you think the Jewish or Christian communities going back to say 400AD worried about the possible truth of translations such as yours - if they had actually and initially did a decent translation? Perhaps most of the Christian apocrypha (Gnosticism) and maybe even the Kabbalah were the indirect result of hard to accept "accurate" translations of the Old Testament?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-26 13:39:05Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> When is the new book coming out? I read the other.  To keep a tie in to this topic on Ashkenaz, do you think the Jewish or Christian communities going back to say 400AD worried about the possible truth of translations such as yours - if they had actually and initially did a decent translation? Perhaps most of the Christian apocrypha (Gnosticism) and maybe even the Kabbalah were the indirect result of hard to accept "accurate" translations of the Old Testament?


Historically we see that they pretty much abandoned their religion and their writings, until the Christians picked it up, and they started a revival - that actually sprung into full swing about 800-1000 AD.  What I did find out is that Jesus knew about it.  I can see his mentions of certain phrases that baffled the Rabbi, but perhaps not really.  Perhaps stunned is the better term.  Because then they knew that he had the truth in his grasp.  And that he might have known more about the history than even they did.   I'm hoping to get it out this summer, if not sooner.  It's just that I need to trim down the 600 or so pages into a manageable amount for publication.  I'm working on that now.   The Kabbalah I doubt, but the Gnostics had at least a part of it.  They also probably had access to the original book of Jasher, which would have given them both post and pre-flood information.   Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-01-30 17:07:09Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> So, when one walks with God in the Jewish faith that means he is still tethered to God by a thread but a disbeliever? Also what is the Jewish position on Agnosticism versus Atheism?


I think I can clear this up. I believe it's an anagram. Instead of 'walk with God', it's 'walk with dog', hence the tether, i.e.- a lead.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-02-19 22:16:02Reaction Score: 3


Whatever it is called, ashkenaz, or something else.  I still believe that Alexander Sholesnetzin had it right in 200 Years Together. The Saker posted Alexander's Harvard Address here:

On the Ashkenaz I believe they are different than the Sanheddrin and this is what the Sanheddrin published among themselves, but alas, the Goyim happened to get ahold of it.

Now the following is long, but I encourage all of you to share it. Regarding money:

*PROTOCOL No. 21*1. To what I reported to you at the last meeting I shall now add a detailed explanation of internal loans. Of foreign loans I shall say nothing more, because they have fed us with the national moneys of the GOYIM, but for our State there will be no foreigners, that is, nothing external.

2. We have taken advantage of the venality of administrators and slackness of rulers to get our moneys twice, thrice and more times over, by lending to the GOY governments moneys which were not at all needed by the States. Could anyone do the like in regard to us? . . . Therefore, I shall only deal with the details of internal loans.

3. States announce that such a loan is to be concluded and open subscriptions for their own bills of exchange, that is, for their interest-bearing paper. That they may be within the reach of all the price is determined at from a hundred to a thousand; and a discount is made for the earliest subscribers. Next day by artificial means the price of them goes up, the alleged reason being that everyone is rushing to buy them. In a few days the treasury safes are, as they say, overflowing and there's more money than they can do with _(why then take it?) _The subscription, it is alleged, covers many times over the issue total of the loan; in this lies the whole stage effect - look you, they say, what confidence is shown in the government's bills of exchange.

4. But when the comedy is played out there emerges the fact that a debit and an exceedingly burdensome debit has been created. For the payment of interest it becomes necessary to have recourse to new loans, which do not swallow up but only add to the capital debt. And when this credit is exhausted it becomes necessary by new taxes to cover, not the loan, BUT ONLY THE INTEREST ON IT. These taxes are a debit employed to cover a debit . . . _(Hence THE CRY TO BALANCE THE BUDGET!) _

5. Later comes the time for conversions, but they diminish the payment of interest without covering the debt, and besides they cannot be made without the consent of the lenders; on announcing a conversion a proposal is made to return the money to those who are not willing to convert their paper. If everybody expressed his unwillingness and demanded his money back, the government would be hoist on their own petard and would be found insolvent and unable to pay the proposed sums. By good luck the subjects of the GOY governments, knowing nothing about financial affairs, have always preferred losses on exchange and diminution of interest to the risk of new investments of their moneys, and have thereby many a time enabled these governments to throw off their shoulders a debit of several millions.

6. Nowadays, with external loans, these tricks cannot be played by the GOYIM for they know that we shall demand all our moneys back.

7. In this way in acknowledged bankruptcy will best prove to the various countries the absence of any means between the interests of the peoples and of those who rule them.

8. I beg you to concentrate your particular attention upon this point and upon the following: nowadays all internal loans are consolidated by so-called flying loans, that is, such as have terms of payment more or less near. These debts consist of moneys paid into the savings banks and reserve funds. If left for long at the disposition of a government these funds evaporate in the payment of interest on foreign loans, and are placed by the deposit of equivalent amount of RENTS.

9. And these last it is which patch up all the leaks in the State treasuries of the GOYIM.

10. When we ascend the throne of the world all these financial and similar shifts, as being not in accord with our interests, will be swept away so as not to leave a trace, as also will be destroyed all money markets, since we shall not allow the prestige of our power to be shaken by fluctuations of prices set upon our values, which we shall announce by law at the price which represents their full worth without any possibility of lowering or raising. _(Raising gives the pretext for lowering, which indeed was where we made a beginning in relation to the values of the GOYIM). _

11. We shall replace the money markets by grandiose government credit institutions, the object of which will be to fix the price of industrial values in accordance with government views. These institutions will be in a position to fling upon the market five hundred millions of industrial paper in one day, or to buy up for the same amount. In this way all industrial undertakings will come into dependence upon us. You may imagine for yourselves what immense power we shall thereby secure for ourselves . . .

Regarding brainwashing and destruction of history:

*PROTOCOL No. 16*1. In order to effect the destruction of all collective forces except ours we shall emasculate the first stage of collectivism—the UNIVERSITIES, by re-educating them in a new direction. THEIR OFFICIALS AND PROFESSORS WILL BE PREPARED FOR THEIR BUSINESS BY DETAILED SECRET PROGRAMS OF ACTION FROM WHICH THEY WILL NOT WITH IMMUNITY DIVERGE, NOT BY ONE IOTA. THEY WILL BE APPOINTED WITH ESPECIAL PRECAUTION, AND WILL BE SO PLACED AS TO BE WHOLLY DEPENDENT UPON THE GOVERNMENT.

2. We shall exclude from the course of instruction State Law as also all that concerns the political question. These subjects will be taught to a few dozen of persons chosen for their pre-eminent capacities from among the number of the initiated. THE UNIVERSITIES MUST NO LONGER SEND OUT FROM THEIR HALLS MILK SOPS CONCOCTING PLANS FOR A CONSTITUTION, LIKE A COMEDY OR A TRAGEDY, BUSYING THEMSELVES WITH QUESTIONS OF POLICY IN WHICH EVEN THEIR OWN FATHERS NEVER HAD ANY POWER OF THOUGHT.

3. The ill-guided acquaintance of a large number of persons with questions of polity creates utopian dreamers and bad subjects, as you can see for yourselves from the example of the universal education in this direction of the GOYIM. We must introduce into their education all those principles which have so brilliantly broken up their order. But when we are in power we shall remove every kind of disturbing subject from the course of education and shall make out of the youth obedient children of authority, loving him who rules as the support and hope of peace and quiet.

*WE SHALL CHANGE HISTORY*4. Classicism as also any form of study of ancient history, in which there are more bad than good examples, we shall replace with the study of the program of the future. We shall erase from the memory of men all facts of previous centuries which are undesirable to us, and leave only those which depict all the errors of the government of the GOYIM. The study of practical life, of the obligations of order, of the relations of people one to another, of avoiding bad and selfish examples, which spread the infection of evil, and similar questions of an educative nature, will stand in the forefront of the teaching program, which will be drawn up on a separate plan for each calling or state of life, in no wise generalizing the teaching. This treatment of the question has special importance.

5. Each state of life must be trained within strict limits corresponding to its destination and work in life. The OCCASIONAL GENIUS HAS ALWAYS MANAGED AND ALWAYS WILL MANAGE TO SLIP THROUGH INTO OTHER STATES OF LIFE, BUT IT IS THE MOST PERFECT FOLLY FOR THE SAKE OF THIS RARE OCCASIONAL GENIUS TO LET THROUGH INTO RANKS FOREIGN TO THEM THE UNTALENTED WHO THUS ROB OF THEIR PLACES THOSE WHO BELONG TO THOSE RANKS BY BIRTH OR EMPLOYMENT. YOU KNOW YOURSELVES IN WHAT ALL THIS HAS ENDED FOR THE "GOYIM" WHO ALLOWED THIS CRYING ABSURDITY.

6. In order that he who rules may be seated firmly in the hearts and minds of his subjects it is necessary for the time of his activity to instruct the whole nation in the schools and on the market places about this meaning and his acts and all his beneficent initiatives.

7. We shall abolish every kind of freedom of instruction. Learners of all ages have the right to assemble together with their parents in the educational establishments as it were in a club: during these assemblies, on holidays, teachers will read what will pass as free lectures on questions of human relations, of the laws of examples, of the philosophy of new theories not yet declared to the world. These theories will be raised by us to the stage of a dogma of faith as a traditional stage towards our faith. On the completion of this exposition of our program of action in the present and the future I will read you the principles of these theories.

8. In a word, knowing by the experience of many centuries that people live and are guided by ideas, that these ideas are imbibed by people only by the aid of education provided with equal success for all ages of growth, but of course by varying methods, we shall swallow up and confiscate to our own use the last scintilla of independence of thought, which we have for long past been directing towards subjects and ideas useful for us. The system of bridling thought is already at work in the so-called system of teaching by OBJECT LESSONS, the purpose of which is to turn the GOYIM into unthinking submissive brutes waiting for things to be presented before their eyes in order to form an idea of them . . . In France, one of our best agents, Bourgeois, has already made public a new program of teaching by object lessons (The French Revolution).

To underscore the veracity of the translated document:

*Translated by Victor E. Marsden*The author of this translation of the famous Protocols was himself a victim of the Revolution. He had lived for many years in Russia and was married to a Russian lady. Among his other activities in Russia he had been for a number of years a Russian Correspondent of the MORNING POST, a position which he occupied when the Revolution broke out, and his vivid descriptions of events in Russia will still be in the recollection of many of the readers of that Journal. Naturally he was singled out for the anger of the Soviet. On the day that Captain Cromie was murdered by Jews, Victor Marsden was arrested and thrown into the Peter-Paul Prison, expecting every day to have his name called out for execution. This, however, he escaped, and eventually he was allowed to return to England very much of a wreck in bodily health. However, he recovered under treatment and the devoted care of his wife and friends. One of the first things he undertook, as soon as he was able, was this translation of the _Protocols. _Mr. Marsden was eminently well qualified for the work. His intimate acquaintance with Russia, Russian life and the Russian language on the one hand, and his mastery of a terse literary English style on the other, placed him in a position of advantage which few others could claim. The consequence is that we have in his version an eminently readable work, and though the subject-matter is somewhat formless, Mr. Marsden's literary touch reveals the thread running through the twenty-four _Protocols. _

It may be said with truth that this work was carried out at the cost of Mr. Marsden's own life's blood. He told the writer of this _Preface_ that he could not stand more than an hour at a time of his work on it in the British Museum, as the diabolical spirit of the matter which he was obliged to turn into English made him positively ill.

Mr. Marsden's connection with the MORNING POST was not severed by his return to England, and he was well enough to accept the post of special correspondent of that journal in the suite of H.R.H., the Prince of Wales on his Empire tour. From this he returned with the Prince, apparently in much better health, but within a few days of his landing he was taken suddenly ill, and died after a very brief illness.

May this work be his crowning monument! In it he has performed an immense service to the English-speaking world, and there can be little doubt that it will take its place in the first rank of the English versions of _"THE PROTOCOLS of the Meetings of the LEARNED ELDERS OF ZION." _

Of the _Protocols _themselves little need be said in the way of introduction. The book in which they are embodied was first published in the year 1897 by Philip Stepanov for private circulation among his intimate friends. The first time Nilus published them was in 1901 in a book called _The Great Within the Small _and reprinted in 1905. A copy of this is in the British Museum bearing the date of its reception, August 10, 1906. All copies that were known to exist in Russia were destroyed in the Kerensky regime, and under his successors the possession of a copy by anyone in Soviet land was a crime sufficient to ensure the owner's of being shot on sight. The fact is in itself sufficient proof of the genuineness of the _Protocols. _The Jewish journals, of course, say that they are a forgery, leaving it to be understood that Professor Nilus, who embodied them in a work of his own, had concocted them for his own purposes.

Mr. Henry Ford, in an interview published in the New York WORLD, February 17th, 1921, put the case for Nilus tersely and convincingly thus:

"The only statement I care to make about the PROTOCOLS is that they fit in with what is going on. They are sixteen years old, and they have fitted the world situation up to this time. THEY FIT IT NOW."

Indeed they do!

*Notes I. - "Agentur" and "The Political."*
There are two words in this translation which are unusual, the word "AGENTUR" and "political" used as a substantive, AGENTUR appears to be a word adopted from the original and it means the whole body of agents and agencies made use of by the Elders, whether members of the tribe or their Gentile tools.

By _"the Political"_ Mr. Marsden means, not exactly the _"body politic"_ but the entire machinery of politics.

*Notes II - The Symbolic Snake of Judaism.*
_Protocol III _opens with a reference to the Symbolic Snake of Judaism. In his Epilogue to the 1905 Edition of the Protocols, Nilus gives the following interesting account of this symbol:

"According to the records of secret Jewish Zionism, Solomon and other Jewish learned men already, in 929BC, thought out a scheme in theory for a peaceful conquest of the whole universe by Zion.

"As history developed, this scheme was worked out in detail and completed by men who were subsequently initiated in this question. These learned men decided by peaceful means to conquer the world for Zion with the slyness of the Symbolic Snake, whose head was to represent those who have been initiated into the plans of the _Jewish administration, and the body of the Snake to represent the Jewish people—the administration was always kept secret, EVEN FROM THE JEWISH NATION ITSELF._ As this Snake penetrated into the hearts of the nations which it encountered. it undermined and devoured all the non-Jewish power of these States. It is foretold that the Snake has still to finish its work, strictly adhering to the designed plan, until the course which it has to run is closed by the return of its head to Zion and until, by this means, the Snake has completed its round of Europe and has encircled it—and until, by dint of enchaining Europe, it has encompassed the whole world. This it is to accomplish by using every endeavour to subdue the other countries by an ECONOMICAL CONQUEST.

"The return of the head of the Snake to Zion can only be accomplished after the power of all the Sovereigns of Europe has been laid low, that is to say, when by means of economic crises and wholesale destruction effected everywhere, there shall have been brought about a spiritual demoralization and a moral corruption, chiefly with the assistance of Jewish women masquerading as French, Italians, etc.. These are the surest spreaders of licentiousness into the lives of the leading men at the heads of nations.

A map of the course of the Symbolic Snake is shown as follows: -

Its first stage in Europe was in 429BC in Greece, where, about the time of Pericles, the Snake first started eating into the power of that country. The second stage was in Rome in the time of Augustus, about 69BC. The third in Madrid in the time of Charles V, in AD1552. The fourth in Paris about 1790, in the time of Louis XVI. The fifth in London from 1814 onwards (after the downfall of Napoleon). The sixth in Berlin in 1871 after the Franco-Prussian war. The seventh in St. Petersburg, over which is drawn the head of the Snake under the date of 1881.

[This "Snake" is now being drawn through the Americas and in the United States of America, it has been partially identified as the "Council on Foreign Relations" (C.F.R.) and the "Trilateral Commission"].

All these States which the Snake traversed have had the foundations of their constitutions shaken, Germany, with its apparent power, forming no exception to the rule. In economic conditions, England and Germany are spared, but only till the conquest of Russia is accomplished by the Snake, on which at present [i.e., 1905] all its efforts are concentrated. The further course of the Snake is not shown on this map, but arrows indicate its next movement towards Moscow, Kieft and Odessa. It is now well known to us to what extent the latter cities form the centres of the militant Jewish race. Constantinople is shown as the last stage of the Snake's course before it reaches Jerusalem. (This map was drawn years before the occurrence of the "Young Turk"—i.e., Jewish—Revolution in Turkey).

*Notes III. - The term "Goyim," meaning Gentile or non-Jews, is used throughout the Protocols and is retained by Mr. Marsden. *
In 1884, a Mademoiselle Justine Glinka, the daughter of a Russian general, was engaged in Paris in gathering political information for the court of Tzar Alexander III.

Glinka employed a Jewish agent named Joseph Schoerst, alias Shapiro, who had passed himself off as a Freemason and a member of the Mizraim Lodge, a Jewish Masonic order with its own particular rites and protocols. None other than Solomon Rothschild, scion of the Jewish banking dynasty, was a prominent member of the French Freemasons.

Schoerst offered to Glinka for the sum of 2,500 francs, a document which he said would interest her greatly. This document contained extraordinary dictated writings from assorted speeches which would later be included in the final compilation of the Protocols of Zion.

Glinka quickly passed the document to her immediate superior in Paris, General Orgeyevski, who sent them, in turn, to General Cherevin, Minister of the Interior, for transmission directly to the Imperial Court in St Petersburg.

Upon Cherevin’s death in 1896, he willed a copy of his memoirs containing the Protocols to Tzar Nicholas II. (View Sources Here, Here & Here.)


Glinka’s information eventually found its way into the hands of one Sergei Nilus, a highly educated Russian mystic attached to Tsar Nicholas II’s court who served as Minister of Foreign Religions.

In 1902, Nilus published, “The Rule of Satan on Earth - Notes of an Orthodox Believer,” in which he cites excerpts from this early aggregation of the material first purchased by Madame Glinka.

Next stop for the Protocols occurred in 1903 when a prominent publisher by the name of Pavel Krusheva quotedwritings from the Protocols in his daily newspaper, _Znamya_. After its publication, Krusheva suffered an attempt on his life and from that moment on, he lived in constant fear and had to carry weapons for his own protection. He also took the step of being accompanied by a personal cook to prevent being poisoned.

In 1905, Sergei Nilus published a new edition of his “Rule of Satan” which included a complete version of the Protocols as the final chapter. This was the first time a full compilation of the Protocols had been made available to the general public in book form.

In 1917, (the same year of the final Russian Revolution), Nilus had prepared a final edition – fully documented - but before he could distribute it, Kerensky, a half-Jew, who had succeeded to power after the Revolution, had most of the copies destroyed. Anyone caughtby the Bolsheviks in possession of The Protocols was shot on the spot.

In 1918, the Protocols appeared again in a Moscow periodical, _The Sentinel_, marked by the Jewish-led Bolsheviks as a counter-revolutionary newspaper. In February, 1919, the Bolsheviks ordered the newspaper shut down.

In 1924, Professor Nilus was arrested by the Jewish-dominated “Cheka,” imprisoned, and then tortured. He was told by the president of the court (who was Jewish) that this treatment was meted out to him for “having done them (the Zionist Bolshevik Jews) incalculable harm in publishing the Protocols.” (View Sources Here, Here, Here, Here, Here)

*THE DOMINATING FIGURE* of the growing Zionist movement of the late 1800s, was a Jew by the name of Asher Ginsberg, who adopted the pseudonym, “Achad Ha’am,”meaning “one of the people.”

The son of a Jewish tax collector, Ginsberg was born in Kiev and later settled in Odessa, the Jewish center of activist agitation. Here he established in 1889 his Zionist group, “Sons Of Moses.”

Steeped in the works of Nietzsche, it was to the _Sons of Moses_ that Ginsberg delivered his “protocols” for the annihilation of Christian culture and the ascendancy of Jewish nationalism based on Nietzsche’s own nationalistic vision for Germany.

The meetings of this secret society were held in Ginsberg’s house. Among the first members were: Ben Avigdor, Zalman Epstein, Louis Epstein, and Jacob Eisenstaat.

In early 1889, Ginsberg had broken with the more conservative forces of Zionism and moved into a radical position with his pamphlet, “This Is Not The Way.”


The intent of Ginsberg’s pamphlet was to oppose the “politically expedient” views of his former mentor, Leon Pinsker, a leader of the _Lovers of Zion_ movement. Ginsberg wanted to first form a “national consciousness” in diaspora Jewry and the revival of conversational Hebrew prior to using political influence, as Pinsker promoted, for the establishing of a Jewish state.

Differences notwithstanding as regards timing, Pinsker did not differ from Ginsberg in the use of power to achieve their shared Zionist goals. In his book, “Auto-Emancipation,”Pinsker described the master-method to bring about this “self-emancipation” and to “restore the Jewish nation:”

*Leon Pinsker*: “The struggle to achieve our ends must be entered upon in such a spirit as to exert an irresistible pressure upon international politics.” (View Entire Story Here, Here, Here & Here.)

A striking similarity to Pinsker’s political programme is found in Protocol No. 1:

*From The Protocols*: “Only force and cunning conquers in political affairs. Therefore we must not stop at bribery, deceit, and treachery for the attainment of our end. In politics one must know how to seize the rule of others if by it we secure submission and sovereignty.”(View Entire Story Here.)

Following in the footsteps of his mentor, Ginsberg’s forceful rhetoric, yet with a novel and direct appeal to fanaticism, also resembled the style of The Protocols when he insisted:

*Asher Ginsberg:* “Jews must first become consciously, aggressively national.” (View Entire Story Here.)

Ginsberg’s call for an aggressive Jewish nationalism is clearly mirrored in Protocol No. 5:

*From The Protocols:* “We shall so wear down the Goyim that they will be compelled to offer us an international authority which by its position will enable us to absorb all the governmental forces of the world and thus form a super-government.” (View Entire StoryHere.)

It is through persons who lived in Odessa at that time that information was obtained that a manuscript of the “Protocols” in Hebrew was circulated among the Jews.

Later, a Jew by the name of Herman Bernstein, publisher of the “Free Press” of Detroit, while claiming the Protocols to be a forgery, admitted in the presence of William Cameron secretary to Henry Ford, that he had personally read the Protocols in their published Hebrew form in Odessa.

During the Jewish-led Bolshevik Revolution, few towns were so torn as Odessa, where Ginsberg taught the destruction of Christian society, a basic tenet of The Protocols.

Among other outrages such as the raping of Christian women and girls, a Christian orphanage was destroyed and all the children shot to death. Racism and a deadly mockery of non-Jewish life was already an established practice of world Zionism. (View Sources Here, Here, Here & Here.)

*CLASSIFIED US INTELLIGENCE DOCUMENTS* investigating international financial issues surrounding WW I were compiled in August 1919. These sensitive documents were given SECRET classification until 1973.

A hard copy of this document may be obtained from US National Archives in Washington DC - its number is 245-1.

On page 5 of the document, the public writings of Theodore Herzl, hailed as the father of world political Zionism, are cited as having “identity of thought found in the Protocols.”

This long-suppressed, finally declassified document, displays striking similarities between Herzl’s essay published in 1897 titled “The Jewish State” and Protocols 1 and 20:


*Theodore Herzl:* “Every point which arises in the relations between nations is a question of might. I do not here surrender any portion of our prescriptive right when I make this statement.

In the world as it now is and will probably remain, might precedes right. For us to be loyal patriots as were the Huguenots who were forced to emigrate is therefore useless. The Jews must acquire economic power sufficiently great to overcome prejudice against them.

When we sink, we become a revolutionary proletariat, but when we rise, there rises also our terrible power of the purse.” (View Entire Story Here, Here & Here.)

*From The Protocols:* “According to the law of being, might is right. Our right lies in force. Through our financial dominance we will manipulate capital, create depressions, and bankrupt Gentile states.

In our hands is the greatest power of our day — gold. We shall not fail with such wealth to prove that all the evil we have had to commit has served to bringing everything into order.

We shall contrive to prove that we are benefactors who have restored to the mangled earth the true good of the person, on the condition, of course, of strict observance of the laws established by us.” (View Entire Story Here & Here.)

*CLOSELY ASSOCIATED WITH THEODORE HERZL,* was Max Nordau, who convinced the Zionist leader to organizethe First Zionist Congress of 1897.

Nordau was born Simcha Sudfeld in 1849 in Budapest and later changed his name to create a “Gentile” public face. It was at the First Zionist Congress, held in Basel, Switzerland, that Nordau was elected to serve as Vice President to the Presidency of Herzl.

At the Sixth Zionist Congress in 1903, Nordau announced the Zionist plan as _a fait accompli_for the next two decades:

*Max Nordau:* “The rungs of our ladder lead upward and upward: The First Zionist Congress - The English PropositionFor A Jewish Homeland - The Future World War - The Peace Conference By Which A Jewish Palestine Will Be Created “ (View Entire Story Here.)

Herein are displayed the “rungs” of both the Zionist and Protocols ladder … a preconceived plan to be put into motion by controlling the levers of international politics.

History does not lie. Nor do the words of the Jews who foretold what they would be forging in the century ahead.

And those words have been accurately recorded for us
in perhaps the most deadly and dominating document in history,
now formally known as:
“The Protocols Of The Learned Elders Of Zion.”

To underscore how insane the mind of the leadership of this group is, please investigate the transfer agreement by which it was agreed by the leadership of the Sanhedrin, that many of their own would be sacrificed to achieve their aims. This group will do ANYTHING to achieve its aims and uses the ignorant of its own people against the world, further dividing the ignorant. This is NOT a "jew" thing but those entrapped in the "jewish" identity movement are willing participants as are many prideful goyim, it is an inhuman force and anti-human, though these people claim to be "jews" they serve another master. The perversion of this group is such that it allowed distribution of the Protocols and steered reaction because they know that people like "simple" answers, the knee jerk reaction against the "jews" was used like martial arts, Jujitsu, using the hate of evil combined with pride in an incomplete knowledge, whereby the public were rallied against the most innocent and the perpetrators escaped unharmed. While their people were transferred to Palestine, their leadership set ensconced establishing super-national organizations like the UN, the IMF etc further consolidating power. "Move to Jersusalem? Are you kidding, let the useful idiots go there. (para)" while we will sit a the levers of power in NYC, Prague, Bern, London etc . . .

Think about our lifetime, the use of ill informed, perhaps purposely misinformed religious "christians" to support every war in the Middle East, which actually had the desired effect . . . the Zionist "kristians" in the USA wiped out the oldest Christian populations in the world. Pure ignorance, but ignorance is not an excuse but the reason.

The greater question about many of these people is, "Why do they seek to destroy all of creation and humanity?" and when they say "Tikun Olam", what are they returning to?  Why are they and the money masters of the Sanheddrin geo-engineering our planet and terraforming the earth?  Whom are they going to welcome to "repair the earth"

Here is the published information:

And here is what is actually being said:
Geordie Rose

So by repairing the World, they mean a return to an older age, but which one?

Perhaps something like this: Genesis 6

*Genesis 6 New King James Version (NKJV)
The Wickedness and Judgment of Man*6 Now it came to pass, when men began to multiply on the face of the earth, and daughters were born to them, 2 that the sons of God saw the daughters of men, that they _were_ beautiful; and they took wives for themselves of all whom they chose.

3 And the Lord said, “My Spirit shall not strive[a] with man forever, for he _is_ indeed flesh; yet his days shall be one hundred and twenty years.” 4 There were [b]giants on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of men and they bore _children_ to them. Those _were_ the mighty men who _were_ of old, men of renown.

5 Then [c]the Lord saw that the wickedness of man _was_ great in the earth, and _that_every intent[d] of the thoughts of his heart _was_ only evil [e]continually. 6 And the Lord was sorry that He had made man on the earth, and He was grieved in His heart. 7 So the Lord said, “I will destroy man whom I have created from the face of the earth, both man and beast, creeping thing and birds of the air, for I am sorry that I have made them.” 8 But Noah found grace in the eyes of the Lord.

*Noah Pleases God*9 This is the genealogy of Noah. Noah was a just man, [f]perfect in his generations. Noah walked with God. 10 And Noah begot three sons: Shem, Ham, and Japheth.

11 The earth also was corrupt before God, and the earth was filled with violence. 12 So God looked upon the earth, and indeed it was corrupt; for all flesh had corrupted their way on the earth.

So, now in 2020, we have CRISPR technology, genetic experimentation and rumor had it that the Red Heifer for the 3rd Temple Sacrifice was created using gene editing CRISPR technology.

Here is the site explaining all that they are doing right now, though I do not believe they admit the gene editing.

What is scary is they are using CRISPR on many forms of animals, destroying the natural genetics.

People are also using genetics on human embryos.  This all sounds so "modern", but really it appears this type of thing was going on at a different level thousands of years ago.

This is an excerpt from the Book of Enoch

you have defiled yourselves with the blood of women, and have begotten (children) with the blood of flesh, and, *as the children* of men, have lusted after flesh and blood as those ⌈also⌉ do who die and perish. 5. Therefore have I given them wives also that they might impregnate them, and beget children by them, that thus nothing might be wanting to them on earth. 6. But you were ⌈formerly⌉ spiritual, living the eternal life, and immortal for all generations of the world. 7. And therefore I have not appointed wives for you; for as for the spiritual ones of the heaven, in heaven is their dwelling. 8. And now, the giants, who are produced from the spirits and flesh, shall be called evil spirits upon the earth, and on the earth shall be their dwelling. 9. Evil spirits have proceeded from their bodies; because they are born from *men*, ⌈⌈and⌉⌉from the holy Watchers is their beginning and primal origin; ⌈they shall be evil spirits on earth, and⌉evil spirits shall they be called. [10. As for the spirits of heaven, in heaven shall be their dwelling, but as for the spirits of the earth which were born upon the earth, on the earth shall be their dwelling.] 11. And the spirits of the giants *afflict*, oppress, destroy, attack, do battle, and work destruction on the earth, and cause trouble: they take no food, ⌈but nevertheless hunger⌉ and thirst, and cause offences. And these spirits shall rise up against the children of men and against the women, because they have proceeded ⌈from them⌉.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-02-20 07:01:22Reaction Score: 2


Hello God?, Yeah your creation here. Eh... we've gone off the rails. Or at least some have. Can you please tidy up this tread?



> In our hands is the greatest power of our day — gold.


Feingold, Goldberg, Goldstein etc. They sure seem to love their glitters. Maybe these "learned elders" miscalculate the returning force of Goyim having enough of all this crap and for some of the "geniuses" to see a rapidly diminishing twinkle of stardust by connecting the celestial illuminated gas bubbles. I am all for digesting the one hundred monkey theory. It maybe time for us to take the reigns in hand again and place value to where it was intended.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-02-20 12:58:40Reaction Score: 1




tupperaware said:


> When you say "tricky"... when walking with an entity, does that require believing in the existence of that entity or perhaps people can walk with an entity and believe they are "constructing" that entity in their minds - like an hallucination? They walk with a mental construction that they don't believe has a reality separate from their minds?  Or does "not to believe" mean only no "confidence"  and they believe in the entity but don't think it's doing a good job?
> 
> So Jewish atheists are walking with a god they mentally constructed but have no confidence in?  Or maybe its possible to wear some kind of "trinket" which implies walking with god which still allows disbelief in that God due to the trinket?  Even atheists would believe with a little argument that its mentally easier to be a doubter/agnostic. Things are much less tricky that way.


I think on this point, if you are interested, you may find the Origin of consciousness in the bicameral mind, by Julian Jaynes. It is a well written, and well thought out concept that the nature of conciousness in the past was so radically different that we were a different species. The opening chapters discuss how literature of a period (okay so we are accepting timelines that we also question here) as well as other indicators suggest that Gods were entirely constructed within conciousness. I highly recommend reading, regardless of the point above. In short it provides a evidence that Gods indeed could be hallucinated,


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-02-20 17:59:52Reaction Score: 2




Bear Claw said:


> I think on this point, if you are interested, you may find the Origin of consciousness in the bicameral mind, by Julian Jaynes. It is a well written, and well thought out concept that the nature of conciousness in the past was so radically different that we were a different species. The opening chapters discuss how literature of a period (okay so we are accepting timelines that we also question here) as well as other indicators suggest that Gods were entirely constructed within consciousness. I highly recommend reading, regardless of the point above. In short it provides a evidence that Gods indeed could be hallucinated,



I introduced the Jaynes theory around a year ago to the forum in a couple of topics and hammered on it a bit.  I might have read the book in college but can't remember.  Years later I dropped into the "official" Jaynes forum which I think is basically closed to new members and browsed for around an hour. At least you need permission to post there.

I like to hammer on the movie "Assassin's Creed" as being the best entertainment route to seeing the theory in action from a  - powers that be - perspective.   WestWorld hammered on the theory during the first couple of episodes.

My subtheory that is a bit subversive is that in ancient of days (or not) men were Stepfordized as women were in the movie "The Stepford Wives" Women were the rulers and men the end effectors (axes and shovels for hire) of society.

This affected and promoted the creation of all of the women focused "ancient" myths and legend's that we have today.  For some unknown reason the corpus callosum bridging the two hemispheres shut down maybe 80%, shuttering right to left hemisphere dictates on the conscious level. Women's corpus callosum is larger than men's "now". I don't know the significance of that but the size difference is real and is probably a hint related to the Jayne's theory. Back in Bicameral Days it was the men's CC that was significantly open to hemisphere crosstalk of the kind that generated controlling voices and images from the right to the left hemisphere. Then men in some culture like maybe "Scythians" for some unknown reason, "woke" after some kind of genetic mutation or consuming an herbal concoction for enough generations. Men then became dominant, and rode around on horses conquering weaker cultures led by women.  Phoenicians might have the last of the women dominant cultures that had a huge effect in world affairs.

Jaynes thought that around 500BC bicameral mind control started to subside.

Women in first world countries now are ascending in all areas of societal control and influence especially in the academic soft sciences areas (psychology).  It would be very interesting to do real time MRI studies on the brain's corpus callosum activity comparing it between millennial first world and third world women. Another interesting study would be between first world male "cucks" and third world tribal male leaders.  This theory of mine is also why you need permission to post at the Jayne's forum. Julian Jaynes Society Discussion Forum: Exploring Consciousness and the Bicameral Mind Theory since 1997 - Board Index

I think on a subconscious level there might be some new kind of female (and related...) dominant control/reprogramming activity going on that will have major effects on society over the next 50 years. This would be the resurgence of the bicameral mind in men in degrees, rationalized on all levels by the supposed warlike nature of men. When you stare into a woman's eyes - the window of her soul, you have a window into her subconscious and she into yours.

Women may have been dominant thousands of years ago for thousands of years. Interesting that proponents of this don't really get into the means of women dominating men very much. I like the Jaynes approach.

The new age whispers since I was in my teens, listening back - to "listen to your inner voice"?  You get the idea.

Another interesting activity, possibly Jayne's related is the increasing use of low dose hallucinogens like LSD and mushrooms especially in woke places like Silicon Valley, ostensibly for better creative output. Startup companies are forming in this area now by interesting people ... like Peter Theil. These drugs could have been the same ones used by Shamans of old, keeping men relatively docile "end effectors" or effective intertribal warriors. The bicameral mind in men was the dominant control device with drugs being the means to fine tune that control.

Another great movie where Jayne's theory is active is The 13th Warrior - Wikipedia .  The cannibalistic Bear Clan end effectors are seen in action there dramatically and as for the dominant female Shaman/Warrior, well you just have to see the movie.  A great new Netflix series would be something along the lines of Netflix "Jaynes Programming" of men.  Perhaps they could spend a bit of their 10 plus billion dollars a year of new "programming" on that concept.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NovaFeedbackDate: 2020-02-22 21:49:24Reaction Score: 0


The talmud, the kabalah, the zohar etc. are clearly by-products of psychopathic/sociopathic/narcisistic minds with too much time in their hands.

THE SAME PSYCHO/SOCIOPATHS that run the world, pretending to be different people/nations/races/ethnicity/religions.

It's always the same story. Scam people with usury/debt, pseudo-religious/philosophical bullshits, pseudo science etc.
And they mock us and it's easy to recognize once you know that: like evolution and monkey men: they are clearly telling us that we are animals.
That's what their "religion" says about everyone (but them).

Only "messiahs/chosen ones" who rules the sheeple. 
They really are magicians, because we are even discussing all these bullshits, while we should have destroyed 'em a long long time ago. Incredible we're even discussing this stuff.

They created this endless rabbit hole, but it's always the same crap, i.e. the same people masquerading in different forms, the same religion nested behind the various cults (every religion is "satanism" really), the same families that rule the world since millennia.

They are just sick in the brain and we should really wake up and destroy them before it's too late for this world.

_"The rest is silence" _


----------

